# Michelin PS2 ZP or Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus



## DJ Kaz (Oct 15, 2006)

Need to make a decision real soon.

Background: '07 E92 - 328xi, 18" #197 wheels. BMW, (with the super help of Passport BMW, in MD), has replaced my Conties first at 9,600 mi., and the Bridgestones at 19,800 mi. Now at 29,300 mi., another set of Bridgestones. BTW, 10,000 mi. is the magic number for full replacement. Balance and mounting...my pocket.

BMW will only approve the RFT's that are stock. In this case, I would pick the Michelin PS2 ZP's since the others were terrible.

But!! I can trade them in for virtually any tire without losing a dime...maybe even gaining a dime. Having lived in Myrtle Beach,SC, when I bought the car; having summer tires wasn't a problem. Now I live in No VA, where we get a little snow. No A/S RFT!! Can you imagine...xi and no A/S RFT option?

Should I get the Michelin RFT's OR Michelin PS A/S Plus. Tire Rack rates both high but need real owner experience.
Maybe there's a better A/S tire. I don't want GF summers.
Do the A/S Plus handle as well as the ZP's? Not having a spare is not the issue.
Gary, any opinion?


----------

